# An Interview I Did



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2008)

Some of you might possibly be interested in this interview concerning the Federal Vision I did with the Christ the Center group. I tried to be as basic as possible, answering the questions about what the FV is, and what its dangers are. I hope that it might serve as a primer on the FV.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2008)

When I read your post title, I thought you were talking like Yoda.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> When I read your post title, I thought you were talking like Yoda.



 I can see how you might think that way.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking forward to listening to it while driving tomorrow.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jun 27, 2008)

*Yoda*



Semper Fidelis said:


> When I read your post title, I thought you were talking like Yoda.



"Do or do not, there is no try" - Yoda 
I can hear Lane now..with that quirky voice.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jun 27, 2008)

*Just listened*

Lane,
that was good and helpful. thanks for posting it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 27, 2008)

Begun, the vision war has!

Thanks Lane, I have downloaded it too.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 27, 2008)

Downloaded it as well, I have. Look forward to listening to it, I likewise do.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2008)

Youse guys Germans all, must be. Discourteous to his verbs, the German is. At the end of the sentence, placed they are. Thankful to all who listen to my interview, I be.


----------



## J. David Kear (Jun 27, 2008)

Very informative!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 27, 2008)

Very good Lane. Very helpful in tying things together in my understanding.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 27, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Some of you might possibly be interested in this interview concerning the Federal Vision I did with the Christ the Center group. I tried to be as basic as possible, answering the questions about what the FV is, and what its dangers are. I hope that it might serve as a primer on the FV.


I'm listening now. Very interesting and informative.

Have you gotten any kind of feedback about the show from any FV proponents. Just wondering if they agree that what was said is a good characterization of their beliefs (or do you "misunderstand" what they believe)?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you might possibly be interested in this interview concerning the Federal Vision I did with the Christ the Center group. I tried to be as basic as possible, answering the questions about what the FV is, and what its dangers are. I hope that it might serve as a primer on the FV.
> ...



Not yet. I imagine the reactions will be mixed. Some will say I have some things right. Very few (if any) will say I have all of them right. Some of them (probably most) will be happy that I am basing my overall picture of the FV on their joint statement.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 27, 2008)

Downloaded did I. "Do or do not, there is no try." Easy it was. Thanks, Mr. Greenbaggins.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 27, 2008)

I found it a very interesting discussion and agree with your final comments, I hope that the FV will take your constructive suggestion on board that they worship apart for the sake of unity. It will also then help them get there own house in order and retain their many biblical aspects and ditch the few hetrodox extreme positions that a few FV individuals take and which seem to go unchallanged because of their siege mentality.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Lane. Da Man You Are.

The music at the beginning made me think of NPR.... What do you know?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice plug for the Puritanboard.


----------

